# Spring migration



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Are they Trumpeters, or Tundra Swans?


The top two photos are trumpeters, I believe.






Swan Identification & Behavior | Trumpeter Swan Society


Which swan species did you see? If you have seen a swan for the first time, or are unsure what kind of swan you are seeing, looking through our Swan ID section is a great place to start. Learn how to spot the differences between trumpeter swans, tundra swans and mute swans




www.trumpeterswansociety.org


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Trumpeters have that canvasback like head (w/black bills). That’s how I was taught to ID them.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Are they Trumpeters, or Tundra Swans?


They are Trumpeter Swans. Here's a different pic of them where you can see the "lipstick" line. " Trumpeter swans and tundra swans can be more difficult to distinguish from each other because they both have black bills. The most telling characteristic between the two is a small yellow spot at the base of the bill that tundra swans have and trumpeter swans do not, The Trumpeter Swan Society reports. And if you can get a good, close look, trumpeter swans have a red line that looks like red lipstick where their upper and lower bills meet. Tundra swans do not have this "lipstick" line." What's The Difference: Trumpeter Swan vs. Tundra Swan vs. Mute Swan


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you for the very helpful tutorials from both of you.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Saw this guy in my yard today.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Should we be allowed to shoot mute swans ??


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Zorba said:


> View attachment 760489
> Saw this guy in my yard today.


What is he ???


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks like a gadwall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

on a call said:


> Should we be allowed to shoot mute swans ??


I've asked several DNR officers that very question and they all give the same answer. They are worried that to many hunters would mis-identify them and shoot trumpeters or tundra swans. The DNR have been shooting them for years now trying to reduce their numbers.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes he’s a Gadwall. And, the goofy bugger wants to hook up with a Mallard hen. Been seeing him everyday this week. He’s pretty aggressive towards other drake mallards around him.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Zorba said:


> Yes he’s a Gadwall. And, the goofy bugger wants to hook up with a Mallard hen. Been seeing him everyday this week. He’s pretty aggressive towards other drake mallards around him.


nothng wrong with a few brewers running around.  should be encouraging him


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> nothng wrong with a few brewers running around.  should be encouraging him


Of course. It will inspire "Duck ID Help" threads for years to come.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I just saw a flock of about 30 pintails land in a marsh close to my house. You would have never seen anything like that in the fall.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, my 6th grade teacher took us on a spring field trip to Fish Point and I remember seeing fields full of Pintails. Of course that was 40 yrs ago. Little did I know I would spend quite a bit of time hunting there.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

One thing is for sure. The flyway through Michigan in the spring has 10X’s the birds than the one in the fall. The marshes are polluted with birds and just about every species you could imagine. There has to be birds that migrate south in one flyway only to return north on a different route.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Fowly said:


> Just this morning i had a pair of trumpeter swans land in front of me and i snapped a few pics of them. The mute swan pics (Neck collar)
> View attachment 760114
> View attachment 760115
> View attachment 760116
> ...


Wife and I witnessed a Mute killing young geese. It was quite disturbing for both of us, our hatred towards them is beyond.


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Divers Down said:


> Wife and I witnessed a Mute killing young geese. It was quite disturbing for both of us, our hatred towards them is beyond.


This was taken about ten years ago...LoL


----------

